# 

## hellman

,    ( )     , (  ).
    ( )     ?

----------


## Rasta

> ,    ( )     , (  ).

    ?   

> ( )     ?

     ?   ,      ,        , ,       .     .        ,   .

----------


## fabulist

> ,    ( )     , (  ).

     -      .  http://trudovepravo.com.ua/        .  

> ( )     ?

        ᒺ   ᒺ,           ᒺ.  "      20-.  : http://dpa.zt.ua/index.php?option=co...350&Itemid=278 
   "  .   ,   "      ,      .   ,       .

----------


## hellman

!     , .
         ?
       ,    ""?! 
   20  ,  .
       "   " (  )  .
     ,       . 
  ,    .

----------


## tayatlas

13           ,      15.06.2006 .  833, ,                 ,   ,    ,       .  
     . 4 .  . 30           21.05.97 .  280/97- _(    280)_       , ,              **     *,           * . 
          . 
*,           * .       . 
              "      ".  
  _1.     -    
    2.    , ,   .. -        ""  .      ! ..   .        .     -    ,     ._

----------

